# bsdinstall only detects usb disk on which it resides



## estex198 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm attempting to install FreeBSD 9.0 from a USB disk. I downloaded the IMG file and used dd to write.

In BIOS the sata disk shows up. When I load the installer from the USB disk however, Im unable to see the sata disk in the partition editor, I only see da0  (da0a, da0b, da0d) which is on the usb disk. I noticed this after getting a "Device Busy" error, indicating I was trying to partition the storage unit housing the installation files.


----------



## estex198 (Jul 9, 2012)

when I run 
`% egrep 'ad[0-9]|cd[0-9]' /var/run/dmesg.boot`


----------



## estex198 (Jul 9, 2012)

sorry... when I run 
egrep 'ad[0-9]|cd[0-9]' /var/run/dmesg.boot
I see 
GEOM: da0: geometry does not match label (64h, 33s != 255h,63s).
GEOM: da0: media size does not match label

could this have anything to do with my issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2012)

That grep does not match the output, but whatever.

The GEOM warning there is a pointless warning from the days when disks were much smaller and the number of heads and sectors mattered.  Besides, that warning is about the USB stick, and is probably due to putting the 1G image on a stick that is larger than 1G.

A more likely pattern is ada[0-9].  If you have RAID hardware, the name may be different yet.


----------

